# CONCURSO DE FOTOGRAFÌA URBANA INCASCRAPER



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!! està excelente.

Es la primera foto Edén, su nombre es Plaza San Martín o le vas a dar otro nombre?????? Para identificarla mejor

Está muy buena


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Seeh, está bravaza!


----------



## esoal (Dec 30, 2004)

*aqui hay otra de la plaza de armas de huancayo*


----------



## esoal (Dec 30, 2004)

*y esta es la ultima se llama tombos....*


----------



## esoal (Dec 30, 2004)

*fot el presidente*


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Eden! eres el mejor fotografo del foro!!! al igual que Skyperu XD


----------



## esoal (Dec 30, 2004)

*2 fotos mas haber que les parese...*


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Eden said:


>


Esta foto es demasiado bella!


----------



## esoal (Dec 30, 2004)

que chevere que te gusten las fotos.....


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Asu, están bravazas! Realmente tenemos fotógrafos buenazos!

Mis fotos no pueden competir con las de Imanolsoliman, Eden o Juan, por eso prefiero no entrar al concurso.


----------



## Francisco_81 (Jul 11, 2006)

*HOLA!*

PUEDO PARTICIPAR SI TENGO FOTOS DE PERU PERO ESTOY EN SYDNEY?

BUENO EN TODO CASO QUE BUENO VANE QUE ESTES ORGANIZANDO ESTO!

ME ENCANTA TU CREATIVIDAD

SALUDOS A TODOS,

FRANCISCO


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Claro Francis!!! pero recuerda que deben ser fotos tuyas, no sacadas de la web.... asì que no dejen de postear..... 

A ver si podemos instalar unas cuantas fotos en el gràfico principal del foro... Las de Eden están bravazas, pero se que hay muy buenos fotògrafos en el foro

Bruno, que te pasa, si tienes excelentes fotos.... Lùcuma donde estàs??????

Filter!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## esoal (Dec 30, 2004)

como que prefieres no entrar al concurso... la cosa es competir y poco a poco asernos mas competitivos y sacar las mejores fotos de Lima.... ojala que muchos mas pongan sus fotos...


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Edén, yo no lo habrìa podido escribir mejor!!!

Además en el foro chileno ya han puesto una trenza con un concurso de fotografìa. No vamos a quedarnos atrás luego de que la idea saliò de acà!!!!


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Pucha, pero si se que no voy a ganar para que voy a concursar? Para hacerme el ridículo? No soy buen fotógrafo. Yo solo compito cuando se que voy a ganar o por lo menos cuando se que tengo un buen chance...aunque en verdad compito muuuy poco...casi nada. 

Sin embargo, este thread ha servido mucho, pues gracias al mismo estamos descubriendo algunos talentos, como el de Eden.  Esperamos las fotos de Imanolsoliman!


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

^^
Eres mejor fotografo que muchos XD. Participa!


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Eden, mis felicitaciones, tus fots son muy buenas. Imanol, tú que tienes talento en esto tambien pon una tuya


----------



## esoal (Dec 30, 2004)

gracias Juan si estoy esperando las fotos de los demas hay saquen fotos muy cheveres de Lima....


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Bueno... aqui van mis primeras fotos (el resto iran en el thread que estoy preparando, la catedral-2 XD, son 3 de 9 en total-exteriores y muchas mas en interiores).

Catedral y Sagrario.









Palacio Arzobispal y Sagrario.









Torre Catedral









Son Imagenes HDR, ya no tan HDR porque las transforme en JPG XDDDDDDDD, son las primeras fotos totalmente aceptables que hice en HDR, espero les gusteen!!! (son pesaditas) otro detalle es que las he hecho en mi monitor LCD XD, y muchas veces las cosas se ven muy pero muy bonitas aqui, mas muy pero muy feitas en otros XD.


----------



## esoal (Dec 30, 2004)

muy cheveres tus fotos imanol ese dia el cielo te toco muy chevere o usaste el photoshop....


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

^^
Con el HDR, el cielo se ve mas "diferenciado", el cielo tenia unos tonos grisaceos ese dia, pero no asi XD. El HDR es ideal para los dias palidos limeños, aviva el cielo y da la sensacion de tormenta.


----------



## PaiMei74 (Dec 6, 2005)

Me encantaron tus fotos Imanosoliman, se ven muy bien. Las de Eden tambien están. geniales. A ver si posteo pronto las mias.


----------



## PaiMei74 (Dec 6, 2005)

*Mis fotos!*

Amigos, participo con 4 fotos:

Iglesia de San Pedro









Agua es Vida









En el Corazón de Lima









Rincón de San Blas (Cusco)









Espero que les agrade. Saludos.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Nices!!!


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Bravazas las fotos! Qué envidia!! Jejeje.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Que bobito Bruno, nada de envidia... Tus fotos del centro històrico son lo màximo!!!!


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Excelentes todas las fotos!


----------



## esoal (Dec 30, 2004)

muy bien ya mas gente sigue participando pongan todos sus fotos.....


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Bueno chicos, con esto del mantenimiento del foro, han pasado varios dìas, por lo que espero que hasta este viernes podamos tener ya las fotos para hacer el thread mostràndolas y todos opinen sobre sus preferidas.

Creo que debemos apurarnos, me ha dado envidia sana con las fotos de Chile en el foro. Vamos a ver si empezamos a poner de Perù tambièn lo mas pronto posible.

El viernes hago el thread con las fotos que haya hasta ese momento y empezamos a opinar sobre las mejores.

Saludos y gracias por postear


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

bueno, participo con solo 7 fotos:











































*------>>>>>>>>*
















Tengo demasiadas favoritas que no se con cual quedarme, asi que solo al azar...................


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

^^
Chulas tus fotos sky.


----------



## jon_wowow (May 29, 2006)

me gusta la foto de eden soto q se titula lima-peru
wow muy buena kay:


----------



## jon_wowow (May 29, 2006)

y esta otra de PaiMei74 "en el corazon de lima"
buenazas!!!


----------



## esoal (Dec 30, 2004)

buenas tus fotos sky la que mas me gusto es esta....


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

wOW, BUENÍSIMAS LAS FOTOS, ME ENCANTO ÉSTA


----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

hno: qué difícil está decidir por una sola!!! toooooooooodas me parecen buenas :yes: .....pero igual esta foto también a mí se me quedó en la retina, es una belleza!!!


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Están espectaculares todas!




Skyperu34 said:


>


Puaj! xD!


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Cerrado hacia el cielo










foto de Juan1912 que estaba puesta al principio del thread y que se quitò porque no tenìa firma.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Gracias por las fotos, por favor posteen en el nuevo trhead, ya que por medio de post se va a elegir a las fotos ganadoras.

Saludos


----------

